# Sources pour apprendre le Cocoa ?



## Pheelz (20 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, j'aurais voulu savoir si vous aviez d'excellentes sources (Internet de préférence) pour commencer le Cocoa ? Merci à vous tous !


----------



## grumff (20 Septembre 2009)

http://www.projectomega.org/


----------



## Pheelz (20 Septembre 2009)

Merci Grumff pour la réponse, je vais aller voir ça ! D'autres sources ?


----------



## ntx (20 Septembre 2009)

OSX-dev
Objective-Cocoa


----------



## Pheelz (22 Septembre 2009)

Merci NTX pour ta réponse ! Dommage que Objective Cocoa ne soit plus actif !


----------



## rizoto (22 Septembre 2009)

Pheelz a dit:


> Merci NTX pour ta réponse ! Dommage que Objective Cocoa ne soit plus actif !



Il es toujours actif mais plus a la même adresse


----------



## Céroce (29 Septembre 2009)

Oui, il s'appelle PommeDev maintenant.
C'est le seul site francophone sur Cocoa qui soit vraiment incontournable.


----------

